# Rubicon 404 or new Ref4.400



## tdc36 (Dec 6, 2009)

What's up guys,

I am putting together a modest system and have a 1st gen Rubicon 404 that has been sitting in the closet for about 7 years. I have always been an avid Soundstream fan going back 23 years owning one or more each of several models D60, D200, Class A 50II, Class A 100II, Rubicon 302, 502, 702, and this Rubicon 404. I am debating whether or not to take the leap and try the new REF line (REF4.400). Talked with SS tech support for a while, who made his case that the new REF line are solid amps. I see many on here have them and looks like they are pleased with their SQ. 

My 404 is in pristine condition. However, I think CH 3and 4 might be bad. I can't recall exactly what the issue was though. It was 7 years ago! It may have been in stereo mode and may be fine in mono to a sub (which is my current plan). If not, wondering if I should take the chance on the new REF line. Any comments welcome. Thanks


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Old School all the way. Get it repaired and upgraded while you are at it. Heck I'm running an old PG M25 in my 2011 model truck and I enjoy every minute of it. To me the old stuff has soul.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I would not discount the new refs. I have had the old refs and rubicons as well. I found nothing wrong with the new refs except for the size.


----------

